# My Halloween Costume



## kamakiri (Oct 30, 2009)

:lol: Had fun with this one. Video by one of my coworkers:

Click:


----------



## sbugir (Oct 30, 2009)

lolz, rollar blades ftw!


----------



## d17oug18 (Oct 31, 2009)

ftw? well i thought that was hilarious lol, i laughed and my girlfriend did lol funny stuff =)


----------



## bassist (Oct 31, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> ftw?


for the win


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 31, 2009)

Love it!! :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks! And I was on skates...some of my friends and family couldn't figure it out.


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 1, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> lolz, rollar blades ftw!


...and coincidentally, the costume did take first place and get me a BestBuy gift card!


----------



## Mantibama (Nov 1, 2009)

Haha! Very nice!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Nov 1, 2009)

That is FTW. How many people did you scare?


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 1, 2009)

Emile said:


> That is FTW. How many people did you scare?


Just a few of the ladies in the office. One was probably most creeped out because she didn't know who it was, and I found her in the hallway. Most of those in offices just laughed as I went by.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 1, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Just a few of the ladies in the office. One was probably most creeped out because she didn't know who it was, and I found her in the hallway. Most of those in offices just laughed as I went by.


Haha "found her in the hallway."

Idk, thought it sounded funny.

I won't lie, if I saw death on roller blades in a hallway, I'd pretty much pee my pants a little. If not take a dookie.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, at least we finally got to see what you really look like!


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 2, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Haha "found her in the hallway."Idk, thought it sounded funny.
> 
> I won't lie, if I saw death on roller blades in a hallway, I'd pretty much pee my pants a little. If not take a dookie.


  :lol: :lol: :lol:  



PhilinYuma said:


> Well, at least we finally got to see what you really look like!


Yeah, I know.  Well, aside from those who live in SoCal. I've met at least 3 members here.


----------

